# Please help just need friends and also looking for a caring guy



## Coolgirl2310 (Apr 3, 2013)

I could really use some friends and a boyfriend I have no one I'm very lonely and depressed I feel hated by every one around me and I could just use some people to talk to maybe even get a boyfriend I just want someone to care for me besides family!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What's up?


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

feel free to message me, im open to talk


----------



## SJK (Feb 24, 2013)

Coolgirl2310 said:


> I could really use some friends and a boyfriend I have no one I'm very lonely and depressed I feel hated by every one around me and I could just use some people to talk to maybe even get a boyfriend I just want someone to care for me besides family!


I don't mind chatting to you, I'll drop you a PM


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope things get better! Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi. I'm actually in a very similar situation as you. I feel like sometimes the only people who care are my mom and close friends, and to be honest they hurt me sometimes, whether they know it or not. I have some close friends, but they have known each other for so long that I feel like a bit of an extra wheel. I feel like none of them really know me, and sometimes I doubt that they even want to. It hurts a lot because I am sensitive and what not. As far as relationships to, nobody wants me, and I'm really self conscious so that doesn't exactly make me comfortable putting myself out there. Being prom rejected twice this year didn't help a lot either actually! That said, for you to put this out there so openly shows a certain strength that I Ike in people. So I'll message you or whatever and maybe we can see if this friendship could be a really cool thing.


----------



## 3qui1ibrium (Aug 16, 2012)

Dont worry, be happy! We can talk if you want


----------



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello, you can chat with me anytime.


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

And I'm yet another you can start a chat with.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

I like how all the replies are of the male gender.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> I like how all the replies are of the male gender.


Totally just a coincidence lol


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

bahahah well I'm a lady you can be sure to pm and talk about boys and such if you want, hon, my message box is open anytime!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

narc0leptic said:


> bahahah well I'm a lady you can be sure to pm and talk about boys and such if you want, hon, my message box is open anytime!


Mine too, CoolGirl


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

You can Pm if you want.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll be your friend if you want. However, I don't think it's a good idea for you to go actively looking for a boyfriend online, especially on a site like this. It pretty much never ends well.


----------



## Wunderblitz (Jan 4, 2014)

PM me if you want.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I'll be your friend if you want. However, I don't think it's a good idea for you to go actively looking for a boyfriend online, especially on a site like this. It pretty much never ends well.


I agree. It's ok to befriend guys on here and message them, but I would not consider dating any of them. Sorry its much better for you to find a man in real life that will love and care about you!

But if your looking for a friend and someone to message. You can always message me or add me on skype or kik. =)


----------



## pop punk (Jan 5, 2014)

*THIS IS NOT A DATING WEBSITE* girl, you're just setting yourself up to get in trouble. you shouldnt post stuff like this online because some people will stalk you..


----------

